# Historic Photos APBT



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I remembered in a Pit Bull thread not too long ago Darkmoon mentioned being a history buff. So I decided to post photos of my dogs' ancestors.









*CH Maximillian Rom*









*Susan Renee 1xw Rom*









*Wallace's Red Brave*









*Red Inferno*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*CH Rebel Red*









*GR CH Hannibal 7xw*









*CH Pecos*









*CH Butkus 4xw 1xl Rom*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH Art 7xw Rom*









*Miss Boobs Rom*









*GR CH Blue Bully*









*CH Centipede*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH Boogieman*









*GR CH Yellow 6xw Rom*









*Sarona Trouble*









*Boudreaux's Tightline*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH May Day Rom*









*Stratton's Hoover*









*Patrick's Keno*









*CH Going Light Barney*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH Hank Rom*









*CH Jeep 4xw Rom*









*CH Jimmy Boots*









*CH Mechanic Por*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*CH Bozack Por*









*CH Clouse's Butcher Boy*









*Corvino's Gimp*









*CH Alligator Por*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*Red Shredder 1xw*









*Medder's Tiger Jack*









*CH Charlie*









*Corvino's Shorty*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Awsome! I love looking at the dogs behind the dogs of DF (if that made sence)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome pics and gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh man... If I mention I'm a history buff and I get this, I wonder what I get if I mention how much I love your dogs Spicy 

Thank you so much for posting these great photos! Such wonderful photos and it's amazing to see how APBTs still looks very close to the same as they di way back in the day.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Awsome! I love looking at the dogs behind the dogs of DF (if that made sence)


Makes perfect sense. I know what you mean, I'm the same way.



Laurelin said:


> Awesome pics and gorgeous dogs!


Thanks I love to look over the photos from time to time.



Darkmoon said:


> Oh man... If I mention I'm a history buff and I get this, I wonder what I get if I mention how much I love your dogs Spicy
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these great photos! Such wonderful photos and it's amazing to see how APBTs still looks very close to the same as they di way back in the day.


LOL I will have to get some new pics of the crew soon. I've got some that I do need to get up and more to take. 

Yes it is awesome to look from generations back to today and see a lot of resemblance in some. Some to where it is scary with certain dogs (like they look almost identical build, color and expression). 

I've got more on the way.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*CH Jocko Por*









*Clyde The Undertaker 2xw*









*Dirty Mary 2xw Rom*









*GR CH Bull*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH King Solomon*









*CH Britches*









*Creed*









*CH Rocky*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*CH Tonka Rom*









*Little Alligator*









*Stonie 1xw*









*Art's Missy 2xw Rom*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*GR CH Nigerino*









*CH Ironhead*









*CH Axel*









*CH Blu Trouble Por*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*Bull Boy Bob 1xw Rom*









*Going Light Baso*









*GR CH Hope*









*Stratton's Betsy*


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I love love love ....Boudreaux's Tightline


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

pugmom said:


> I love love love ....Boudreaux's Tightline


He is my dogs great grand sire. One of my favorites also.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

That's some great blood there!

My family was involved in the "Game" until 1976 when I was 9yrs. old. We had some great dogs. My Great Great Grandfather bred one of his bitches to Colby's Pinscher. The bitch was McGuire's Nancy. On another side of my family we had dogs that went into the creation of the late, great Tudor's Dibo.

It's been a few years since I shared my life with a bulldog but they hold a place deep in my soul and of course the fondest memories of my earliest childhood.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wlfdg said:


> That's some great blood there!
> 
> My family was involved in the "Game" until 1976 when I was 9yrs. old. We had some great dogs. My Great Great Grandfather bred one of his bitches to Colby's Pinscher. The bitch was McGuire's Nancy. On another side of my family we had dogs that went into the creation of the late, great Tudor's Dibo.


Very Neat. My family not so long, the days of Pincher is very far reaching. 

What dogs in Dibo's pedigree would that be if you don't mind my asking? I'm just getting to Dibo for the history thread (the one for different breeds).

Does your family still keep bulldogs at all?



> It's been a few years since I shared my life with a bulldog but they hold a place deep in my soul and of course the fondest memories of my earliest childhood.


I know what you mean. 

I don't think I could ever be without them.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

In Dibo's 5th generation-Leverich's Lady Lou

No I was the last person in my family to have bulldogs from our families bloodlines. My last dog died about 5 yrs. ago. 

When my great grandmother died and dog fighting became a felony, my uncles stopped keeping bulldogs. I was so young. It's just a memory. That generation is long since dead. I was able to track down a friend of a family friend who still had dogs from our bloodline with outcrossings to Colby dogs. That was how my relatives in this country bred so he carried it on. He stopped breeding about 5 yrs. ago. 

Like it or not my family were dog fighters.  Not like todays dog fighters though. "It was always about breeding great dogs and not about fighting! We loved our dogs! Fighting was their heart and soul those dogs." was what my Grandmother always taught us.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wlfdg said:


> In Dibo's 5th generation-Leverich's Lady Lou
> 
> No I was the last person in my family to have bulldogs from our families bloodlines. My last dog died about 5 yrs. ago.
> 
> ...


Oh yes in Bambi's pedigree. 

Sorry to hear of your dog passing. I know how hard that is. That is a shame the blood seems lost? Or are there still some out there from what your friend bred. 

Considering I've these dogs as well as close friends/family it is not a bother to me. I'm in the same boat. If people have a problem with this breeds history (I'm not saying they should condone it or do it, but if it really bothers them so terribly) maybe they shouldn't have this breed. Because it is what has made them into what they are today. That is what is in the pedigrees, people shouldn't be so quick to deny or condemn the history. Others shouldn't condemn the breed because of their history either. But they've no understanding and rather be ignorant.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know what ever became of the my dog's littermates or the rest of the dogs. I moved west and lost touch that whole world back there.


----------

